# gooden to seattle?



## gungho24 (May 31, 2003)

what would it take for orlando to give gooden to seattle?
be realistic hear guys.
we know you need big guys, seattle has heaps of them.
maybe you could send darrell armstrong at the same time?
how about radmanovic, barry and the #14 pick?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I hope you're not saying Rad, Barry, and the 14 for DA and Gooden. The Magic are getting majorly ripped by doing that. I don't think the Magic are trading Gooden, especially with Seattle because you guys have no good big guys.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Maybe just gooden 4 lewis straight up, but that doesn't even work 2 well. I dont think the sonics are the right team if u wanna trade him, they jsut dotn ahve another good post player for you to get back.


----------



## gungho24 (May 31, 2003)

*just an idea?*

you got any better ideas mate?
what about radman and reggie evans for gooden?
add barry for armstrong?


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

If i were running seattle i'd do anything to get my hands on Darrell Armstong. I guess they could pick Baby shaq with the 14th then do the trade u suggested.

But for the magic that defeats their purpose of doing the mike miller trade. They already have a barry type player in gircek. Gooden is a nice low post scorer. Now that grant hill is out for anotherseason it may make sense to bring in barry though.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

sorry gungho but you guys are just like us: we need a point guard and quality bigmen. that's why i don't think we can do any trades.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

Seattle trades 

Radmanovic, Drobnjak and #14

Orlando trades

Giricek, Burke, #15, and the rights to Mario Kasun.

Seattle does this because even though they have Allen and Lewis, they will still need a man to come on for them to give them a break. They move down a spot in the draft but can still pick up a decent player with this pick. Burke, im not to sure how he played, but he started 8 games for the Magic so he could get a few starts in Seattle and get decent minutes off the bench. Mario Kasun is a 7'1 centre playing in Germany right now for Opel Skyliners. He had some good numbers in the ULEB Cup (22mpg, 13.5ppg, 55.4% fg%, 6.3 rpg, 0.6 apg, and 1.7 bpg) and might be a decent C for seattle.

Orlando does this trade because they move up one spot in the draft and could end up getting a better player that would have fallen to them at 15. they get Drobnjak to play C in which he will be a great cheap addition to the Magic. They also get 6'10 Radmanovic who could play 2,3 and 4 but would most likely be the 3 for the Magic.

Orlando
PG - Ridnour/Armstrong
SG - McGrady/Sasser
SF - Radmanovic
PF - Gooden/Garrity
C - Drobnjak/Hunter


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Gooden is amazing..DONT TRADE HIm..Or else hje'll be the next ben wallace..


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

The Magic wiLL not trade Gooden, case cLosed........


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> Gooden is amazing..DONT TRADE HIm..Or else hje'll be the next ben wallace..



Gooden is the better scorer.

Wallace will never be as good at scoring as Gooden.
Wallace is also a much better shotblocker than Gooden too.

Unless, you just meant that if Orlando traded him, he'd become a very good player, like Ben Wallace became a very good player.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I think that's what he meant........


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.. thats what I meant... I mean if he is traded away, he will be a better player either way on Orlando or any other team;P


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Fortunately, none of this speculation turned out! Whew!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Fortunately, none of this speculation turned out! Whew!


Yup, and I doubt it does for a while. Why would they trade such a guy? He looks like a real real solid pick and player.

-Petey


----------

